# My small make up collection .......



## yorkshiregal (Apr 16, 2008)

YouTube - Make up collection

Lips:
YouTube - Make up collection - lips


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 16, 2008)

its a pretty big collection! nice stuff!


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love your Chanel brushes!  And awesome soundtrack for the video!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

I take it you're a benefit fan! Great collection x


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_I take it you're a benefit fan! Great collection x_

 
I was until I found Mac


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 28, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

Very creative presentation of your collection!


----------

